
Ask HN: What do you hate the most about technical interviews? - gucciTheWizard
I got really sick of phone&#x2F;whiteboard&#x2F;coderpad interviews so I started to work on a project to make them suck less.<p>Would love to hear everyones thoughts
======
gucciTheWizard
In my experience

Phone Interviews: Where I live my cell signal sucks so you can imagine how
much "could you say that again" goes on

Whiteboard interviews: Mostly just uncomfortable but necessary to get a
general vibe in person I guess?

